# [xorg]Otro con el teclado y ratón que no funcionan [abierto]

## Theasker

Después de leer lo que varios han puesto en este foro sobre lo mismo que me pasa a mi, y hacer lo que decis, no consigo hacer funcionar el teclado y el ratón de las X, me da un poco de vergüenza el no haber hecho funcionar esto, y más después de todos los mensajes que hay sobre el tema en todos lados  :Sad: .

He seguido todas estas guias de actulización y mensajes:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

al ejecutar /usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh no me sale ningún error

también he hecho esto:

```
# emerge --oneshot \

$(for i in x11-proto/ x11-libs/libxcb x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext \

           x11-libs/libX x11-libs/xcb-util x11-libs/cairo \

           x11-libs/pango x11-libs/gtk+ gnome-base/libgnomeui \

           x11-libs/qt-gui; do \

    qlist -IC $i; \

done) -v
```

y con revdep-rebuild no intenta arreglar nada.

aqui pongo la información q creo necesaria

Aquí esta el xorg para la configuración de monitor y TV aunque tampoco me funciona eso

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> # Tarjeta Nvidia GeForce FX 5700 LE
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "Device[0]"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # egrep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # eix xorg-server
> 
> [U] x11-base/xorg-server
> ...

 

siento de nuevo el mensaje reiterativo y mi ignorancia

----------

## Txema

Esto Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"  y evdev son incompatibles, uno deshabilita a lo otro, así que elimina esa opción de tu xorg.conf, además, ¿qué tienes en tu archivo /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi?

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

ya está eliminada esa línea de xorg.conf y no tengo ese fichero.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ya está eliminada esa línea de xorg.conf y no tengo ese fichero.

 

Don Theasker, no hay muchas vueltas que darle al asunto:

O usar el HAL con el driver evdev para gestionar tus dispositivos de entrada

O usar xorg por medio de los drivers del mismo a tal efecto.

En tu caso, estás usando xorg pero te faltan los drivers. 

Reinstala xf86-input-keyboard y xf86-input-mouse, agrega nuevamente la opción AutoAddDevices que eliminaste (o recompila xorg-server sin la use flag hal activada, el efecto es el mismo) o crea el archivo que te sugiere txema para gestionar todo por medio de HAL y el driver evdev.

Moderadores, por favor hagan sticky de algún hilo que explique esto  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

mi intención es hacerlo todo con hal, ya que se supone que es el futuro. 

he hecho cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

y he editado el fichero sustituyendo el us por el es... y sigue sin funcionar.

Las uses que tengo en xorg-server son estas

x11-base/xorg-server ipv6 nptl xorg hal

¿se supone que debería usar también estas?:

input_devices_keyboard

input_devices_mouse

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿se supone que debería usar también estas?:
> 
> input_devices_keyboard
> ...

 

No. Esos dos drivers se sustituyen por evdev: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

pero ahí no pone nada de evdev

y creo q he seguido todo lo q pone en la guia de actualización de xorg-server-1.5 la de 1.6  y la de libxcb

edit

a lo mejor el error está en la actualización de libxcb ya que en una parte de la guia dice que cuando no de errores revde-rebuild elimine la libreria libxcb-xlib.so.0, pero yo no he hecho eso ya q no se de donde ni como eliminarla.

----------

## Coghan

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> pero ahí no pone nada de evdev

  Si que lo pone y bien clarito en la guía 1.5 upgrade:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml#doc_chap2

 *Quote:*   

> a lo mejor el error está en la actualización de libxcb ya que en una parte de la guia dice que cuando no de errores revde-rebuild elimine la libreria libxcb-xlib.so.0, pero yo no he hecho eso ya q no se de donde ni como eliminarla.

 

También lo pone bien claro en la guía libxcb, la última línea es para esto:

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 3.3: Removing the now unused libraries
> 
> # rm -i /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so*
> 
> 

 

----------

## Theasker

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   pero ahí no pone nada de evdev  Si que lo pone y bien clarito en la guía 1.5 upgrade:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml#doc_chap2
> 
>  *Quote:*   a lo mejor el error está en la actualización de libxcb ya que en una parte de la guia dice que cuando no de errores revde-rebuild elimine la libreria libxcb-xlib.so.0, pero yo no he hecho eso ya q no se de donde ni como eliminarla. 
> ...

 

en la guia de actualización de 1.5 si, pero no en la de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml, no.

Pero he seguido la de 1.5 al pie de la letra (o eso creo).

La línea esa de rm -i /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so* no me funciona xq no tengo esa librería.

----------

## Txema

Pega la salida de /var/log/Xorg.0.log, o la de /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old si no puedes entrar por ssh o algún otro método.

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

 *cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

Pega tu xorg.conf y las versiones instaladas tanto de xorg-server como de evdev.

----------

## Theasker

 *cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Fuentes
> 
> Section "Files"
> ...

 

 *eix xorg-server wrote:*   

> [U] x11-base/xorg-server
> 
>      Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 ~1.5.3-r7 1.6.3.901-r2 ~1.6.4 [M]~1.7.0 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.5.3-r6(16:47:58 14/10/09)(hal input_devices_evdev ipv6 nptl video_cards_nvidia xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_citron -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_keyboard -input_devices_mouse -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)
> ...

 

 *# eix evdev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
> 
>      Available versions:  2.1.3 ~2.2.2 ~2.2.3 ~2.2.4 2.2.5 {debug hal}
> ...

 

esto me da error al instalarlo después de haberlo borrado por algo referente a todo el asunto de xorg-server (o eso creo)

```
# emerge -uvpDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/vnc-4.1.3-r2  USE="opengl server xorgmodule" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> Installed versions: 1.5.3-r6

 

¿Cómo has seguido la guía de actualización de Xorg a 1.6 si tienes instalada la versión 1.5...?

Lo que tienes es una incompatibilidad de versiones, así que lo primero de todo es un sync y luego una actualización completa (con eix -u puedes ver qué paquetes pueden actualizarse)

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

después de hacer un emerge --sync porqué no me sale para actualizar la nueva versión del xorg-server?

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -uvaDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

Pues o bien porque está enmascarado (revisa tu package.mask) que no lo parece por la salida de eix o porque tu archivo world ande malamente.

Quizás xorg-server se instaló al instalar otro paquete que ya no está en tu sistema y por eso no se actualiza solo, ¿has hecho un revdep-rebuild && emerge -a --depclean últimamente?

Saludos.

P.D: de todas formas lo puedes actualizar igualmente con emerge -1 xorg-server

----------

## Coghan

¿Que perfil estás usando?

```
eselect profile list
```

Comprueba que esté seleccionado alguno de la versión 10

----------

## Theasker

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [5]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [9]   selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

----------

## Coghan

No tienes ningún perfil seleccionado, es probable que quieras el desktop, en caso contrario elige tu mismo

```
eselect profile set 2
```

Luego vuelve a lanzar la actualización del sistema.

----------

## Theasker

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -uvaDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

Los de vnc viven en el pasado

 */usr/portage/net-misc/vnc/vnc-4.1.3-r2.ebuild wrote:*   

> XSERVER_VERSION="1.5.3"

 

Puedes quedarte con vnc y vivir con un xorg-server anticuado o buscar alguna versión más actualizada de vnc (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286744) También puedes modificar esa línea del ebuild para que instale una versión más reciente, pero quizás lo más aconsejable es que lo sustituyas por cualquier otro, como:

 *Quote:*   

> * net-misc/tigervnc
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)0.0.90 (~)1.0.0 (~)1.0.0-r1 {+opengl server +xorgmodule}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://www.tigervnc.org
> ...

 

En cuanto al otro error, te está diciendo que modifiques una USE, aunque teniendo gnome instalado me parece raro que no la tengas ya... pega tu emerge --info y package.use.

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

yastá, eliminé los paquetes que daban problemas y ha funcionado, al menos por ahora, se está actualizando todo incluido el xorg-server 1.6.

En cuanto al vnc, ya veré lo que hago, porque lo necesito para poder ejecutar el nxserver que lo usa como dependencia.

Gracias por la ayuda de nuevo. Con lo del profile se arregló todo, no se porqué lo tenía así y ... no se me habría ocurrido a mi eso nunca.

----------

## Theasker

después de cambiar el profile a Desktop y hacer un emerge -uvaDN world que me pedía actualizar 103 paquetes, me fui dejando la actualización y al volver me dio un error en el paquete qt-core sobre una use, y revisé los paquetes que quedaban y entre ellos estaba el xorg-server.1.5 haciendo un downgrade del que tengo ahora.

No entiendo muy bien como puede pasar eso si anteriormente me había instalado la versión 1.6.

----------

## Txema

Pues si pones los mensajes de error podremos hacernos alguna idea de lo que pasa, si no, sólo podemos darte el pésame  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -uvaDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como se comenta en este bug vnc todavía no tiene un módulo que funcione con xorg-server 1.6, y como nx tiene como dependencia a vnc, entonces todo xorg-server se tira una versión hacia atrás.

En definitiva: O te deshaces de nx y vnc, o enmascaras xorg-server-1.6 hasta que vnc tenga un módulo compatible con esta versión.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

A nx se le pueden deshabilitar la dependencia de vnc simplemente quitando la USE vnc, o pasar todos los paquetes de nx a la versión ~arch que usa como dependencia el paquete x11-misc/x11vnc

----------

## Theasker

A ver si lo he entendido:

Pedía, el xorg-server 1.5 por culpa del vnc que lo pedía nxserver, ¿no?, pero como estaba ya estaba el xorg-server 1.6 también se instalaba.

Si al final lo he entendido correctamente y era esto, ¿no se supone que estas cosas las controla el portage?. ¿No debería haber mantenido el xorg-server 1.5 hasta que no hubiera incompatibilidades en todos los paquetes que tengo yo instalados?

Al menos me ha servido para ... aprender algo más.

Gracias a todos y en cuanto se instalen todos los paquetes y todo vaya bien, cerraré el hilo (espero por fin).

----------

